# Methane\Water injection in place of Intercooler?



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

liquidsmoke said:


> $7k - cheap as chips! LOL


I get it but it beats over $ 10K for an entry price if intercooler is included.


----------



## liquidsmoke (Nov 2, 2010)

I guess I'm used to cheap Nissan parts  I think I would just sort my own IC for that, get a 2nd hand one from something; only needs a mount and some pipework


----------



## JasonSC540ia (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys

Check this site out. I plan on doing a custom set-up as soon as I get back. Everything should be about $600.

http://www.frozenboost.com/index.php?osCsid=b5666617394497755c3b4e35655df8d7


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

A little nitrous spray would cool things down too, but you would have to add fuel in proportion to the NO2, not to mention the extra hp you would get.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

JasonSC540ia said:


> Guys
> 
> Check this site out. I plan on doing a custom set-up as soon as I get back. Everything should be about $600.
> 
> http://www.frozenboost.com/index.php?osCsid=b5666617394497755c3b4e35655df8d7


It should be fun. Good luck


----------



## Marks63catalina (Oct 17, 2010)

There's another methanol injection company ouy there that's pretty popular with the turbo guys. It's called SNOW, but I don't remember the full name.

http://www.snowperformance.net/

Mark L


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

There are at least 10 mfgrs of injection systems out there , just Google it.

I've been reading them and it comes down to two important aspects of a good system. A higher pressure pumper for the best atomization and therefore best cooling and a progressive boost controller that adds more alky/h2o as pressure rises.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out

http://www.coolingmist.com

They have all kinds of systems and/or components


----------



## Oldman M Coupe (Aug 2, 2009)

I have SC M coupe( 9 lbs boost) I added a meth kit 39% meth to water. Car is not tuned with kit but I do feel the difference when it sprays, cools charge and stops, if any, detonation. I also added a oil cooler in line to SC help keep it a little cooler. Sometimes there is really no room for a aftercooler as in my car, without it looking like a plumbers nitemare.


----------

